# Samsung DLP 61" No Picture



## XedLos (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a Samsung 61" HLN617W DLP tv and it stoped working. I get no picture when i turn it on. When i power it on i hear a winding up noise coming from inside and thats it. On the front light indicator the LAMP light keeps on blinking. I checked the Lamp and it seems fine it isnt burnt out or anything. Is there a way of checking the lamp without plugging it to the TV? What could the problem be? Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the lamp light keeps blinking, it's telling you the lamp is the problem. Did you try using an ohmmeter to check if the lamp has continuity across the filament?


----------



## XedLos (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont have an ohm meter is there another way of checking?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take it to someone that does have a meter.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

If you have the manual check what the light means. It could be the bulb still has some life in it but the hour meter has been triggered. I have heard of people getting some more life out of the bulb by resetting but never have done it. If the set is 3 years or older you probably are at that point the bulb will go.

this tells you how to reset the bulb timer
http://www.fixyourdlp.com/blog/2007/02/15/resetting-your-samsung-dlp-lamp-hour-meter-counter/


----------

